# dash lights all gone out!!!!



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

just sat in my car with it running as sometimes has trouble starting if left for day or to as think battery on its way out.

but after couple minutes the lights on the dash all went out so now cant see nothing which doesnt help when i start work at 5am in the morning and its pitch black and is a 25 miles drive.

what has caused this is it down to battery?? car started fine and has been recently just start and take it for a drive every day out of habbit now.

need to get it sorted tomo latest as need car and can use mrs beetle for work tomo.


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

low battery can cause all sorts of symptoms on the TT, I have not heard of all dash off though, that sounds more like dash failure.

The alarm and other electronics places quire a high load on the battery of a TT when the car is not in use, it will go flat quicker than most cars when sat parked up. I also find that in winter time (headlights, wipers, screen demist, seat heaters all used more) in short journey use the battery slowly gets flatter and flatter, it either needs charging up on a charger or taking for a good run from time to time.

Charge the battery up and see what happens.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Check fuses 11 and 15 (5 amp) both for the instrument cluster first.


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Car gets a good run every week and a hard thrash once a week so should be fine looks like fuse 23 as lights on drivers side are off so read something to do with parking light

Will check all fuses when home was just weird how was working fine and car didn't move and then went out.

Will get new battery Friday when get paid anyways just need lights as dark when I go to work and when I leave to come home lol


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

right checked both the fuses mentioned and all good.

when i checked fuse 22 it was blown so put another one in started the car put lights on all worked 

5 seconds later pop fuse blown

so what does this now mean got one more small 5amp fuse left dont want to stick it in and it go bang again.


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

kasandrich said:


> low battery can cause all sorts of symptoms on the TT, I have not heard of all dash off though, that sounds more like dash failure.
> 
> The alarm and other electronics places quire a high load on the battery of a TT when the car is not in use, it will go flat quicker than most cars when sat parked up. I also find that in winter time (headlights, wipers, screen demist, seat heaters all used more) in short journey use the battery slowly gets flatter and flatter, it either needs charging up on a charger or taking for a good run from time to time.
> 
> Charge the battery up and see what happens.


its not dash faliure its faliure of all the lights all guages work still just cant see them lol


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Are you sure it was fuse 22? According to my information that's the sidelights (right).
Have any of your sidelight bulbs blown and causing a short?

Here's Wak's fuse diagram:
http://www.wak-tt.com/fuses/fuses.htm


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Are you sure it was fuse 22? According to my information that's the sidelights (right).
> Have any of your sidelight bulbs blown and causing a short?
> 
> Here's Wak's fuse diagram:
> http://www.wak-tt.com/fuses/fuses.htm


yeh defo 22 as i checked 23 and was like ahh thats fine what now lol so i went through checking all the lighting ones and bingo 22 blown. going to pull side lights out tomo and have a look see if thats what causing the issue as i dont have normal side lights got smd ones so one could have gone bang maybe

not putting another fuse in till checked everything as local store not got any more in stock and had to pay £4 for 2 as they have a led in top as as they blow light up red


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

if i have a slide light out though why would that make the fuse constantly pop and rear lights on same side not work and the dash ones lol

stupid design


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Could be just sending 12 volts down a common earth?


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

maybe will check bulbs tomo morning and see from there


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

That other thread that's just surfaced suggests the same cause.


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Problem fixed for some reason the front drivers side bulb kept blowing the fuse although worked on passenger side on well got 2 new side lights to be on safe side but they are now yellow again :-( and got new battery as old one was crap anyways

But runs great now so happy days and hope it stays this way


----------



## jpltt (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry to drag this back up, just wanted to check something (i'm new here!)....

I've got a similar problem whereby my front drivers parking light, rear drivers side light and parking light, and dash lights are all out.

This definitely sounded like a fuse issue so I checked the fuses which i think run the lighting circuits, but all seem fine. Could someone please just confirm which fuse it is that would deal with these? If they are all on the same fuse that is?

All went at the same time so they must be related? Unless anyone else has any bright (no pun intended 8) ) ideas?

Cheers,

JP


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

jpltt said:


> Sorry to drag this back up, just wanted to check something (i'm new here!)....
> 
> I've got a similar problem whereby my front drivers parking light, rear drivers side light and parking light, and dash lights are all out.
> 
> ...


They are all linked to the parking lights that side think it was fuse 20 or 21 they are 5amp fuses, replace the fuse then check all the bulbs could be a blown bulb or could be poor connection to the bulb or metal touching resulting in it shorting out 
I got some 5amp fuses from halfords that had a light on them so when the fuse blew it glowed red made life much easier.

Get about 5+ fuses though as will go through loads if something keeps blowing them


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Fuses 22 rear & side light right.. fuse 23 rear & side light left...5 amp.
Hoggy.


----------



## advacc1963 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi, hope I am not too late for reply here?
Today my 2001 mk1 dash started flashing. On an off, needles all drop to zero. Car drives perfect, brand new battery?
Maybe bad connection in supply to dash?
But where do I start looking?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Typical of failing dashpod processors. Does it get better as it warms up?
Fuse 15 is used for that circuit, but unlikely to be that worth but replacing fuse I suppose, before removing dashpod.
Hoggy.


----------



## advacc1963 (Jul 3, 2018)

And today, no rain, and no problem. It seems this model tt sometimes has a water leak at the front screen section, and this is the result.. I will be glad if it is that easy to solve

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------

